# High School Class of 05 Consensus Rankings



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Based on the rankings of Telep, Rivals, Hoopscoop, Prepstars

- Andray Blatche's ranking is screwed up beacuse Hoopscoop and the insiders still have him as 2004. He is definitely a top 10 player in the class of '05. 

1 Tasmin Mitchell 6'6 PF
2 Martell Webster 6'6 WG 
3 Louis Williams 6'2 PG Georgia
4 Tyler Hansbrough 6'9 PF
5 Richard Hendrix 6'8 PF
6 Keith Brumbaugh 6'8 WF
7 Monta Ellis 6'3 WG Mississippi State
8 Julian Wright 6'7 WF
9 Calvin "C.J." Miles 6'5 WG
10 Eric Boateng 6'11 C
11 Brandon Rush 6'6 WF
12 Greg Paulus 6'2 PG Duke
13 Mario Chalmers 6'2 PG Kansas
14 Micah Downs 6'6 WF Kansas
15 Amir Johnson 6'9 PF Louisville
16 Luke Zeller 6'11 C Notre Dame
17 Bobby Frasor 6'3 WG North Carolina
18 Josh McRoberts 6'9 PF Duke 
19 Andre McGee 5'10 PG Louisville
20 Eric Devendorf 6'3 WG
21 Tyler Smith 6'6 WF
22 Tyrell Biggs 6'8 PF
23 Chris Douglas-Roberts6'5 PG
24 Jon Brockman 6'8 PF
25 Shane Clark 6'6 WF Villanova
26 Gerald Green 6'7 WF
27 Fendi Onuban 6'6 PF Arizona
28 Marcus Ginyard 6'5 WG North Carolina
29 Tiki Mayben 6'2 PG Syracuse
30 Theo Davis 6'9 C
31 Jamont Gordon 6'4 WG
32 Brandon Costner 6'7 PF
33 Joe Krabbenhoft 6'7 WF Wisconsin
34 Kevin Swinton 6'7 PF Wake Forest
35 Davon Jefferson 6'7 PF
36 Michael Mercer 6'4 PG Georgia
37 Terrance Williams 6'6 WG
38 Jamal Boykin 6'6 PF
39 Jordan Wilkes 6'10 C
40 Kevin Rogers 6'8 PF
41 Byron Eaton 6'0 PG
42 Brian Harvey 6'5 WF
43 Marcus Johnson 6'6 WF
44 Joey Cameron 6'9 PF Tennessee
45 Chad Millard 6'9 PF
46 Wes Matthews 6'3 PG
47 Marcus Williams 6'6 WF
48 Cassan Breeden 6'8 PF
49 Courtney Fells 6'5 WF
50 Andray Blatche 6'10 C
51 David Huertas 6'4 WG
52 Terrel Harris 6'5 WG
53 Brayden Bell 6'10 C
54 Ben McCauley 6'8 PF
55 Jovan Adams 6'1 PG
56 Korvotney Barber 6'7 PF
57 Austin Jackson 6'1 PG
58 Josh Thornton 6'1 PG Georgetown
59 Henry Dugat 6'1 PG
60 A.J. Abrams 5'10 PG Texas
61 K.C. Rivers 6'4 WG
62 Dominic James 6'1 PG
63 Magnum Rolle 6'11 PF
64 Reginald Delk 6'4 WG
65 Clarence Holloway 7'0 C Louisville
66 Octavious Spann 6'5 WF
67 Ryan Ayers 6'6 WF
68 Andrew Bynum 6'11 C
69 Derwin Kitchen 6'3 WG
70 Harvey Hale 6'4 WG
71 Michael Washington 6'9 C
72 Julius Powell 6'8 PF Clemson
73 J. P. Prince 6'5 PG
74 Ryan Reid 6'8 PF
75 Rashad Woods 6'7 WF
76 Uche Echefu 6'8 PF
77 Gary Flowers 6'8 PF
78 Brett Hoerner 6'10 C
79 Ben Raymond 6'6 WF
80 George Drake 6'3 WG
81 Ricky Sanchez 6'11 C
82 Richard Delk 6'5 WF
83 Jerel McNeal 6'2 WG
84 Austin Johnson 6'3 PG
85 Joe Darger 6'6 WF
86 Lawrence Hill 6'7 PF Stanford
87 Eric Price 6'0 PG
88 JR Inman 6'7 WF Rutgers
89 Lavance Fields 5'9 PG
90 Anthony Goods 6'3 WG Stanford
91 Leo Criswell 6'8 PF
92 Jevon Shepherd 6'6 WF
93 Alfred Aboya 6'8 PF
94 C.J. Henry 6'2 PG
95 Tony Freeman 6'0 PG
96 Antonio Pena 6'7 PF
97 Joey Shaw 6'6 WF
98 Kyle McAlarney 6'2 WG Notre Dame
99 Anthony Sparks 6'8 C
100 Danny Green 6'6 WF


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mitchell might not be top 10 after the NBAPA camp......

Chalmers was the best player at the NBAPA camp and might be top 5 now....

Miles could be top 5......

Frasor is probably top 15 when it's all said and done....

Downs is probably the best wing in the nation by the end of the summer...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Did you compile those yourself?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Did you compile those yourself?


Yep, using excel. It's basically a straight points ranking, but I weight it a little bit so that a player on more lists is ranked higher than a player with the same amount of ranking points who appears on fewer lists.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Very nice post blabla!! :yes:

"King" Richard Hendrix is a stud...I hope he stays at home & plays for the Tide. Coach Gottfried & Coach Roy Williams are after him hard right now.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Best player in the state of NJ is not Biggs or Costner, it's Quarron Calhoun.

The kid showed up Costner this spring already, demolishing him in a Rebounds tournament putting up 25pt/17rb/5bl or so. He's a 6'6" WF, jumps out of the gym, dunks anything not sitting in a ballrack, is getting better from long range, has improving wing skills, but has EXCELLENT timing on his blocked shots. Watch out for him from Raritan HS (NJ) this year, he and Marques Johnson will be making noise.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

RSCI does kind of the same thing in compiling the rankings from numerous recruiting services in order to get a more "accurate" portrail. Even then though it's still definitely not an exact science.

blabla97 is ahead of RSCI though considering he has already done the 2005 class.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TruCrimson</b>!
> Very nice post blabla!! :yes:
> 
> "King" Richard Hendrix is a stud...I hope he stays at home & plays for the Tide. Coach Gottfried & Coach Roy Williams are after him hard right now.


He will goto UNC 
He says that he would love to stay at home, but "wants to do whats right" or something along those lines. He says he wants to major in buisness... once again, UNC it is.


----------

